# 12th Annual Golden Community Rodeo Series



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Countdown to the best Golden Rodeo Series EVER. WE have lots of SWAG to give AWAY! We are going to give away a FREE kayak expedition in Peru or Mexico courtesy of SierraRios, SierraRios: Kayak, Raft, and Protect Rivers in Mexico and Peru. Your choice! Serra Rios is an amazing nonprofit charitable organization. Check out some of the great work they do.
The purpose of SierraRios:
(1) To educate the public about river systems; (2) to study and document the geographical characteristics of each river; (3) to preserve the cultural lifestyles associated with free-flowing rivers; (4) to increase appreciation of beautiful rivers by promoting recreational use; (5) to help protect rivers from human-caused degradation. 
The strategy of SierraRios:
(1) Educate the public about the rivers in Latin America through publication of articles, guidebooks, and a website; (2) recruit visitors to the Latin American rivers by offering reasonably-priced guided excursions; (3) explore and document all the rivers in Latin America; (4) provide resources/outfitting services for those exploring rivers on their own; (5) teach others how to run rivers in kayaks and/or rafts - particularly residents along rivers who might help guiding trips; (6) distribute information about planned dams and their consequences; (7) clean up the rivers through organized trash collection trips, educating locals about dumping garbage away from streams, and stopping illegal dumping by manufacturers.
STAY TUNED FOR MORE INFO..............................................................


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

I just received a Box from that incredibly generous kayak manufacturing company PYRANHA. Pyranha has over 40 years of research and development, award winning designs, world-class expeditions, supporting top class boaters and expanding to become Europe's leading specialist manufacturer of canoes and kayaks, they still design and build all their boats in Britain.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

More Info on the GCRS see the flyer........ We have also received a box of swag from that great supporter of river sports TEVA! Thank You very much!


----------



## boyrafly (May 1, 2015)

nice information
thanks all


----------



## alaskagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I just talked to Stephen Wright this weekend at the Lyons Outdoor Games and he'll be announcing the Golden Rodeo on June 10th. Sweet! It's always fun when he's announcing.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The first of this year’s GCRS is coming this Wednesday! It will be brought to you by our major sponsor, Confluence Kayaks. The judging will be done by one of the best PRO kayakers in the world, Stephen Wright. We have TONS of Schwag. It starts at 5:00 p.m. BE THERE……………
Schwag provided by:
SierraRios
LOTTO
Pyranha Kayaks
TEVA
World Kayak
Level 6
Chaco
Mountain Khakis
Smith Optics 
IR
Astral Buoyancy
Stone Boater
Eco Vessel
RAMP
Shred Ready
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Buffalo Rose
Goodzell Yogurt&Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The Rodeo is back on! Come one, come all. Clear Creek is down to 1230cfs and looks like it will be an excellent level for the rodeo. The new dates will be July 1, 8, & 15. This competition will be sponsored by Confluence Kayaks Confluence Kayaks > Home. The AFTER PARTY for next Wednesday’s event will be at the Mountain Toad. ALL are welcome, so go run tunnel 1, lower, Rigor Mortis, Lower Narrows, or Black Rock and then come to the PARTY! 
The kayak trip to Mexico or Peru donated by SierraRios SierraRios: Kayak, Raft, and Protect Rivers in Mexico and Peru (airfare not included) will be given away on July 15
Schwag provided by:
SierraRios
Golden River Sports
LOTTO
Fitness for Living Boot Camp 
Realtor Pete Bellande, Nostalgic Homes
Pyranha Kayaks
Rab UK
TEVA 
World Kayak
Level 6
Chaco
Mountain Khakis
Smith Optics 
IR
Astral Buoyancy
Stone Boater
Eco Vessel
RAMP
Shred Ready
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Buffalo Rose
Goodzell Yogurt&Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Colorado Whitewater is a proud sponsor of this event. For more information about the series, visit Colorado Whitewater - Competition


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The hole/ wave is really good right now. I don't do much beyond surfing and spinning, but those who do are pulling big tricks. 

Bumping this to remind folks to hit this up tomorrow. 

Not sure how many other juniors there will be, but Riley and Henry will put on a good show all by themselves. 

This is community freestyle. Don't be shy- come enter or come watch. 

As flows drop under a grand the course is much friendlier for beginners to run through as well. 

See you out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

See attached file for rodeo details............................ PARTY WILL BE AT THE MOUNTAIN TOAD AFTER


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The second Rodeo will be this Wednesday the 8th. This competition will be sponsored by COLORADO WHITE WATER and we have tons of SWAG to give away. The after-party event will be at Barrels & Bottles Brewery 600 12th Street Golden
EVERYONE is invited, please come on down.
We would like to thank World Kayak who was very generous in their sponsorship and support.
They are dedicated to promoting rodeo as a competition and as an event. World Kayak – encouraging whitewater kayaking globally


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Wavemonkey Scoring
We were happy to have score both Golden Community Rodeos. A few years ago, it was canceled due to low water. This year it was postponed due to hight water. Regardless, here are the results (In order of competition):

Mens Intermediate:
1) Paul 80pts
2) Casidy 60pts
3) Davis. 50pts
4) Ryan 20pts
5) Mark 10pts

Women's:
1) Christine 140pts
2) Amy 40pts
3) Lauren 10pts

Mens Expert:
1) Chino 526pts
2) Nathan 450pts
3) Riley 370pts
4) Ken 126pts
5) Peter 123pts
6) Greg 120pts


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The Fun Downriver Race will be THIS WEDNESDAY for the final evening of the Golden Community Rodeo Series, sponsored by Golden River Sports.
This event is for all abilities and types of boats. So bring your kayak, canoe, SUP, inflatable kayak, or mini me raft and have fun racing through the play park while performing tasks/obstacles along the way. Participants will be grouped to compete in appropriate categories based on their boat type, gender, and/or skill level. Awesome prizes will be awarded to the top finishers. Plus, a one-week SierraRios kayak or raft trip to Mexico, Peru or elsewhere will be given away. And don't miss the after party at a restaurant in downtown Golden.
* Free to all CW members (not a member yet, then join at the event)
* Clear Creek Play Park in Golden, CO
* Registration 5-5:30pm; Competition starts approx. 5:45pm
* More details: Colorado Whitewater - Competition
We'd love to see TONS of boaters and spectators at the last event of the GCRS, so please share this


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The after party for tonight’s events sponsored by Golden River Sports will be at the Blue Canyon Bar & Grill 1224 Washington Ave, Golden. ALL are welcome, so go run Tunnel one, lower, Rigor Mortis, Lower Narrows, or Black Rock and then come to the PARTY! We would like to thank World Kayak for their sponsor ship. The kayak trip to Mexico or Peru donated by SierraRios SierraRios: Kayak, Raft, and Protect Rivers in Mexico and Peru (airfare not included) will be given away after the competition tonight!
Schwag provided by:
SierraRios
Golden River Sports
LOTTO
World Kayak
Fitness for Living Boot Camp 
Realtor Pete Bellande, Nostalgic Homes
Pyranha Kayaks
Rab UK
TEVA 
Level 6
Chaco
Mountain Khakis
Smith Optics 
IR
Astral Buoyancy
Stone Boater
Eco Vessel
RAMP
Shred Ready
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Buffalo Rose
Goodzell Yogurt&Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery


----------

